# TiVo Conects Daily...but guide is not updating?



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

My box is connecting successfully every day, but the guide has not updated in about 5 days. My guide currently only goes to Friday, <March 24th.

I called TiVo help and after running (and re-running) the diagnostics on my box, the "Help Lady" basically said..everything is fine, it just takes some time. Be patient. 

This happened once before and a reboot solved the problem. However, I don't want to reboot every time the guide data is lagging.

Anyone else experience this issue?


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

michael1248 said:


> My box is connecting successfully every day, but the guide has not updated in about 5 days. My guide currently only goes to Friday, <March 24th.
> 
> I called TiVo help and after running (and re-running) the diagnostics on my box, the "Help Lady" basically said..everything is fine, it just takes some time. Be patient.
> 
> ...


My guide data last updated on Friday, March 10. Since then, there have been no updates in spite of daily checks. Five days with no updates.

TiVo appears to be having infrastructure problems (again ). I'm surprised the rep you talked with made you jump through hoops instead of just telling you the problem is on TiVo's end.

(btw, I did restart the TiVo, and the problem persisted.)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Same here, only both my Bolt and Premiere are just to 3/22. Been connecting without problem every day and today even my Bolt got the program update. Tough sh!tsky, I guess. I won't even bother to call them and get the perfunctory 'try restarting it' b.s. My Bolt just restarted after I ran the update, then connected again in less than an hour and it didn't update the guide data.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

sharkster said:


> ... My Bolt just restarted after I ran the update, ...


My Roamio also did the restart thing all by itself after an attempted update.

Given all the software craziness of the TiVos lately, I wasn't surprised to see the seemingly random reboot.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just forced another connection and I finally got new guide date thru 3/27. I received the new software update yesterday and did several connections without any change in guide data until around 11 PM EST today (3/15).

I did not pull power or do any soft restarts other than the one to finish the software update yesterday.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

It's not unique. Just more of the same. Nothing for me after 7:30pm on the 23rd. Successful connection around 9:30am. First I tried forcing a connection. Completed. No data. Then I rebooted. Nothing. Then clear program data and to do list. All gone but never even started populating a single channel. Then rebooted. Nothing. Now going through guided setup again. What a friggin epic fail these things have become.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wmhjr said:


> It's not unique. Just more of the same. Nothing for me after 7:30pm on the 23rd. Successful connection around 9:30am. First I tried forcing a connection. Completed. No data. Then I rebooted. Nothing. Then clear program data and to do list. All gone but never even started populating a single channel. Then rebooted. Nothing. Now going through guided setup again. What a friggin epic fail these things have become.


9:30am or pm? Our Roamio Pro made it's normal connection in the morning yesterday and was still only going to the 22nd but I forced one last night around 9-10pm and it updated the guide data to the 27th (no additional actions needed).

Scott


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

WorldBandRadio said:


> My Roamio also did the restart thing all by itself after an attempted update.
> 
> Given all the software craziness of the TiVos lately, I wasn't surprised to see the seemingly random reboot.


There was a software update that required a reboot.
20.6.3.rc15->20.7.1.rc2


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> 9:30am or pm? Our Roamio Pro made it's normal connection in the morning yesterday and was still only going to the 22nd but I forced one last night around 9-10pm and it updated the guide data to the 27th (no additional actions needed).
> 
> Scott


It did its connection in the am. In the pm I forced one. Then I rebooted. Then clear cpi and tdl. Then another forced connection. Then another reboot. Nothing. I finally had to to guided setup all over. Then after 90 minutes I had one day of data. Now it finally goes to 7pm on the 27th.

The other roamio pro is still hosed. Looks like I have hours of crap messing with it in front of me.

And it will then still be rovi data.

How far TiVo has fallen.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

As of this morning, I still only have guide data until Next Thursday, 3/23. 

Connecting successfully every day!

I am deliberately not rebooting or forcing connections...just to see what happens.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

This morning the Roamio Pro I was messing with for hours last night has data out to 7pm on the 28th. The other Roamio Pro that I have not touched yet has been connecting every day successfully. However, it still has no data beyond the 23rd. I guess I have to spend the time messing with it also, since I'll be traveling, and can't really wait until the 23rd to see if it stays screwed up. 

Thanks again, Rovi.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

fwiw, my Roamio *finally* got guide data today. It is up to date.

It really looks like quality at TiVo is heading in the wrong direction. So many bugs, so many infrastructure problems lately.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

As of last night night, I only had 7 days of guide left. 

My guide finally got updated this morning.


----------



## aimshaman (Oct 20, 2001)

necro thread. 

I have a Bolt+ (3 or 4 months old) I have a Premier (4 years old) and a used ebay HD XL . as of June 11th, the Bolt + and premier can not download guide data, and the HD XL works fine. Spent two hours on the phone with tivo and they are lost, he was obsessed with "connecting to the internet" and did not seem to understand that my internet worked perfect as I was still able to connect to netflix and use tivo online to see both boxes. I have VerizonFIOS now Frontier. Any other ideas?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aimshaman said:


> necro thread.
> 
> I have a Bolt+ (3 or 4 months old) I have a Premier (4 years old) and a used ebay HD XL . as of June 11th, the Bolt + and premier can not download guide data, and the HD XL works fine. Spent two hours on the phone with tivo and they are lost, he was obsessed with "connecting to the internet" and did not seem to understand that my internet worked perfect as I was still able to connect to netflix and use tivo online to see both boxes. I have VerizonFIOS now Frontier. Any other ideas?


On the Bolt+, try CPI&TDL. Abbreviations: Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections

On a Roamio, that can be found under Help. It should take under an hour and recordings & 1P are not affected.

There is a Bolt thread. I have a Roamio.


----------

